# Sacramento vs. Charlotte Game Thread (12/7)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (12-5) vs. Charlotte Bobcats (4-11)
Arco Arena, Tuesday December 7th, 2004
7:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Greg Ostertag/Brad Miller/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Melvin Ely/Emeka Okafor/Jason Kapono/Jason Hart/Brevin Knight


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Two things:

-This will be a back-to-back for the Bobcats. They play tomorrow vs. LA Clippers

-Gerald Wallace won't be playing:



> Bobcats forward Gerald Wallace, who suffered a grade two concussion in a practice collision on Thursday, will miss at least three games while recovering. He must go through a five-to-seven day non-contact period which would put his earliest possible return on Friday at Phoenix.


That sucks, he would have gotten a huge ovation from the Arco crowd :yes: I guess it will have to wait until next year.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings 115
Bobcats 91

Peja - 32 Points
Webber - 25 Points/14 Rebounds


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yea, it's too bad GWall can't play.  

*Kings 109*
Bobcats 87


Peja 26pts
CWebb 15rbs
Miller 8assts


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings 109
Bobcats 98

peja 33pts 6rebs 3asts 2 steals
cwebb 24pts 10rebs
miller 16pts 12rebs


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com: Charlotte (4-11) at Sacramento (12-5) 10:00 pm EST 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Charlotte Bobcats are not expected to record their first road win Tuesday when they visit the Sacramento Kings, who have lost just two games to Eastern Conference opponents at ARCO Arena in the last four years.
> 
> Sacramento has won 11 of its last 12 after a 119-105 victory over the Boston Celtics. Peja Stojakovic scored 27 points as the Kings rallied from a 20-point deficit to improve to 7-1 at home this season.
> 
> It will be the first meeting between the teams. The Kings are 6-1 in their first matchup with an expansion team, with the only loss coming in 1990 to the Orlando Magic.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Adelman wants an end to Kings' inconsistent ways 



> Adelman and his team also know about Gerald Wallace, whom the Bobcats took from the Kings in the expansion draft. But Wallace likely will not play tonight after suffering a concussion during practice last week.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Will rush be include in the starting lineup?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Will rush be include in the starting lineup?





> Rush joins a crowd at shooting guard, where he'll compete with Jason Hart, Keith Bogans, Jason Kapono and Steve Smith. Shooting guard has been the most unsettled position on this team.


I think I read that he is going to be backing up Hart for now.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, although i think they should start rush instead of Hart


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Bobcats 88
Kings 112

Peja: 28 pts
Bibby: 25 pts, 5 dimes
Webber: 16 pts, 12 Reb


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Any news on cwebbs sore knee?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> Any news on cwebbs sore knee?


Not playing tonight but will play Friday vs. Minnesota.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Bobcats 48
Kings 55

Miller: 12 pts
Peja: 11 pts, 7 Reb
Songaila: 10 pts, 6 Reb


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja going for a double double today


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Pejas on fire in the 3rd q :fire:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja with 25pts 10rebs in 30mins, brad miller is also playing really well


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kings 109
bobcats 92

peja 30pts 12rebs 3 asts 1 steal 
brad 27pts 8rebs 5asts 2 steals
darius 17pts 11rebs 1 asts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Season high in points for Peja, Brad, and Darius :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana:

Recap: Kings Clobber Bobcats 
Box Score
Postgame Quote - vs. Bobcats


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Season high in points for Peja, Brad, and Darius :vbanana: :vbanana: :vbanana:
> 
> Recap: Kings Clobber Bobcats
> Box Score


Doing it a little dance. Kings are right back in the mix and no one is talking about them. Laying in the weeds. C'mon guys, keep it together.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Correct Predictions (Updated 12/07):

Jewelz: 4
Pejavlade: 4
Pure Scorer: 4
doctor_darko: 4
HallOfFamer: 4
O2K: 4
S-Star: 4
fjkdsi: 4
bball251: 2
Matt85163: 4
Yyzlin: 4
gfunk: 3
halfbreed: 4
Fracture: 3
Bruno: 4
Plastic Man: 4
MJG: 4
theBirdman: 4
Tooeasy: 2
Andrejos: 3
Laker Freak: 4
Celts11: 3
kaz8teen: 4
hobojoe: 4
HoopStar: 4
SacTown16: 4
maKINGSofgreatness: 2
Zalgirinis: 4
Ben: 3
KTLuvsMikeBibby: 4
q: 4
Amareca: 3
Epadfield: 3
chapi: 3
Greg Ostertag!: 4
RhettO: 4
jcintosun911: 3
Ravnos: 4
Pan Mengtu: 4
RiDirkulous: 4
conkeso: 4
Baron Davis: 4


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Doing it a little dance. Kings are right back in the mix and no one is talking about them. Laying in the weeds. C'mon guys, keep it together.


:yes: 

Big test on Friday vs. the T-Wolves in Minnesota.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Associated Press: Kings defeat Bobcats 109-92 



> Notes: Sacramento is 49-2 at home against Eastern Conference teams over the last four seasons. ... Bobcats F Gerald Wallace, who spent his first three NBA seasons as a fan favorite with the Kings before leaving in the expansion draft, missed his third straight game with a concussion. ... *Okafor airballed a free throw in the fourth quarter.*


That was embarrassing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why did Peja and Miller play so many minutes though? 45 and 43? Couldn't Adelman scale it down to 40 and 38 and still get the win? Jeez.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Why did Peja and Miller play so many minutes though? 45 and 43? Couldn't Adelman scale it down to 40 and 38 and still get the win? Jeez.


:whoknows:

I was thinking the same thing when they were up by 15 or so with about 5 minutes to go. Maybe he didn't care because they don't play until Friday.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Tweaking and peaking 



> By hook or crook, squeaker or blowout, artistry or abuse of the game, getting the victory is all Kings coach Rick Adelman cares about.
> 
> And with power forward Chris Webber saying his surgically repaired left knee was too sore to play, Adelman was especially pleased his team posted its fifth straight victory, 109-92 over the expansion Charlotte Bobcats on Tuesday night at Arco Arena.
> 
> ...


Now if we can win that one....:gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Postgame Quotes-vs. Charlotte 

The Inside Dish vs. Charlotte


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Darius Songaila - 17 points and 11 rebs on good shooting. So stats seem fine, but how was he in the game. From what positions he took those shots and overall how has he looked? Maybe anyone who saw this game or other games could tell how Darius looks this season so far. Thanks.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Darius Songaila - 17 points and 11 rebs on good shooting. So stats seem fine, but how was he in the game. From what positions he took those shots and overall how has he looked? Maybe anyone who saw this game or other games could tell how Darius looks this season so far. Thanks.


This was one of Darius best games he was aggresive inside and really established a post game today. He played well on both ends.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> This was one of Darius best games he was aggresive inside and really established a post game today. He played well on both ends.


And thats what we need from him if we are to win the whole thing. :yes:


----------

